# Snip's Phyllo wrapped Feta with honey and Sesame seeds.



## Snip 13 (Jan 3, 2013)

These cheesy parcels are lovely served with baby leaf salad or micro greens.


6 rounds or discs of greek or danish feta cheese
6 sheets of phyllo pastry
olive oil for brushing
honey (about half a cup)
handful of toasted sesame seeds

Wrap each disc of feta in a sheet of phyllo pastry, brush with olive oil. Place on a baking sheet and bake for 15-20 minutes at 350F or until golden and puffy. Serve drizzled with honey and sprinkled with sesame seeds and a nice baby leaf salad on the side.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 3, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> These cheesy parcels are lovely served with baby leaf salad or micro greens.
> 
> 
> 6 rounds or discs of greek or danish feta cheese
> ...


 Yum there girl. Looks so good. Thank you
kades


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 3, 2013)

kadesma said:


> Yum there girl. Looks so good. Thank you
> kades


 
Thank you CJ  Hope you like it!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 3, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> Thank you CJ  Hope you like it!


 I will I know that and again thanks
kades/cj


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 4, 2013)

Certainly does sound lovely!


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 4, 2013)

These are great with camembert instead of feta and cranberry jelly or fig preserve 
Very versatile!


----------

